# What do you work on? Pictures/Videos



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

We all come from different walks of life and many of us do things that other people will never see. In my case I hope I never see any of you under one of my machines. But rest assured, if you do wind up under one of my machines, you will be receiving the very best care from the best equipment in the world. Attached is a video from one patients perspective. The machine is a linear accelerator and I have been repairing them for the last 25 years. It hasn't gotten old yet. Please enjoy the video.

Justin B.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, that's 2cool. Thanks for sharing. And I hope one never has to be used on me or a family member. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a piping designer and field inspector at a petrochemical plant. And have been for 20+ years. 
If I took pictures of my work, they might possibly drag me out in the street and shoot me. HAHA


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I think it's cool that you found something you like to do so much that you stay with it for 25 years...
Congrats


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Not a whole lot to see in my job. I'm a cube nerd, and run a handful of different types of studies on computer models of electrical systems. I am a "System Studies Engineer".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm the lotion boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic. I have very soft hands!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Senior CNC Programmer


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

CNC machinist for 18yrs. Program, set up, run, design or whatever is needed.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

I design/ build custom waterfeatures and cement ponds (swimming pools)


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

A glimpse of what I get to do on a daily basis.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

10 million btu boiler pictures and 1150 ton chiller pictures


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm the lotion boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic. I have very soft hands!


GOT TO LOVE THAT CLASSIC HAND RUBBED FINISH!!!!!......HEY BLK JCK IT LOOKS LIKE YOU MISSED A COUPLE OF SPOTS......DO OVERS, NOTHING BUT WORK , WORK, WORK 


BOLTS AND SCREWS............THAT'S WHAT I SELL "BILLIONS AND BILLIONS" AS CARL SAGAN WOULD SAY


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool jobs guys! I especially like the Hawaiian Tropic "Lotion Boy" job!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

I steer horizontal directional drills for pipeline construction. Great job, just miss my family while out of town.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I drive dinner boats on clear lake.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been a Machinist most of my life, Gear Cutting is my specialty. I now own my own gear shop. My dad told me when I wanted to be an auto mechanic if I learned how to cut gears I would never need to look for a job and he was right!! Miss that man!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*What I Do*

I've had the opportunity to work all over the world. I do construction management. Here's a few pic's of the project I'm now on in Mexico.


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

*work*

















Train bird dogs, make gun and knife leather, work for a hospital where we treat adolescents for drug and/or alcohol addiction.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

We are mainly a body shop, but we also build
Some cars This is a 1932 ford Hi boy 3 window
Coupe .. Almost finished with a ground up build


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I sell cars; basically crunch numbers all day everyday on my computer and send people off in their new, "pre-owned" vehicle, burning gas and bustin' bugs! I do what I love and I love doing it!!

Dealing with the public on a daily basis, no 2 car deals or customers are ever the same.....

Here's me and my sales team!! Kickin' bass and takin' names!!


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

*i get to play with fish*

been working in the fisheries field close to 15 years
last nine for Texas parks and wildlife coastal fisheries


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Remote Field Tester for DIRECTV. Started into seventh year of retirement. Plenty of airplanes and jet engines prior.....


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

shanesdad said:


> 10 million btu boiler pictures and 1150 ton chiller pictures


Where are you a stationary engineer at?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I hook them up










Kinda


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Measurement tech basically test meters all day I'm lovin it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Oil/Gas production for 25+ years. Operator - Production Team Lead - Production Supervisor - Senior Process Safety Engineer. A few more years and I'll retire back home in Texas. God bless Texas! That's the plan anyway. Baker


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm the lotion boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic. I have very soft hands!


My hand's getting hard!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Texcajun, that was a great video. I'm not sure I'd have the strength to go thru what those patients go thru. Glad you enjoy your job, very cool. Keep those machines working.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that camel toe.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

I mostly have a pretty boring duty compared to majority of you guys.

I am a Mechanical Design Engineer by Education and experience. My Dad was an Engineer in Houston and had his own Manufacturing and Design company he started in the 1950s. He got old and sick in the early Eighties and I was in College when he died. My Best Friend I could ever have had...God gave me to him and he to me.

He taught me well. To be attentive and thorough to the end and then make sure it is all OK. I learned Customer Satisfaction is paramount. He taught me to get up in the morning and hit the street running. He was a kind and gentle man. A pilot in WWII in the South Pacific doing Air Sea Rescue and Recon. He was a 33rd Rite Mason and Shriner. He was a good man, a good Father and a Friend and aide to many.

I have yet to begin the paths he took but I have tried.

When my Dad died I went to work for the largest Defense Contractor in the free World. I helped develop GPS, The company I worked for pioneered GPS. Built and hung the satellites. We built it for the US government and eventually Commercial airliners and Shipping. Look what it has become. I worked on a lot of other cool stuff also while I was there. MX 
(PEACEKEEPER) Missiles, F4 Flight and Countermeasure systems, C130, F16,APACHE Helicopter, etc...

After the fall-out of the $1,000 toilet seat in the B1 Bomber the Defense business took a nose dive and I was back to my Dad's business Forte'...Oil.

I went into Project Management at a Down Hole Tool Company and we rocked. New and cool inventions when horizontal Drilling was in it's infancy. Oil bust led me to other companies when things picked-up. 

I have designed leading edge Logging Tools.

F22 Flight Simulator Project Engineer.

Down Hole Perforating Gun Systems.

Etc...

I am a bit in tears with the original Post here in this Thread. It makes me see what people that make a difference can do to help people.

People are really the most important thing we can work on be it emotional or physical or whatever. I guess maybe I did help people a bit as I was instrumental or at least took part in ending the Cold War. Maybe I just realized I do have some important influence on people. Even though most would never know...Oh well, So What.

Most important and enjoyable job I ever had was Marrying my Wife and raising two wonderful, smart and talented kids.

God has graced me greatly and all of us with our talents.

Oh, and the Tropic girls. the one on right with the tan suit on most resembles Wife but the Tropic girl isn't as cute. Well I have similar duty for my Wife of course I occasionally still get to put some lotion on her. It is probably more exciting now than when she was 25 yrs old. Hmmmmmm....Let's think about that a second.

Yep, it is way more exciting now even.

Good luck everyone...Hang on tight and be calm.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Work*

I'm vacation relief for Blk Jck 224!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I work with my wife at the her grooming/boarding shop. Yes I get to play with dogs all day lol. But mostly and she hates it but I'm the maintenance man and janitor lol.
I'm not going to lie it's kinda a sweet deal. I get to lay on a couch and nap with a dog.. Kinda like at home lol


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

tunchistheman said:


> I like that camel toe.


Yes I detected a slight camel toe also!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

texcajun said:


> We all come from different walks of life and many of us do things that other people will never see. In my case I hope I never see any of you under one of my machines. But rest assured, if you do wind up under one of my machines, you will be receiving the very best care from the best equipment in the world. Attached is a video from one patients perspective. The machine is a linear accelerator and I have been repairing them for the last 25 years. It hasn't gotten old yet. Please enjoy the video.
> 
> Justin B.


When I say thank you for what you do please understand that I'm not just paying lip service. I've got several photos of myself beneath the same machine you service. I always said I'd never post them on here because I didn't want to seem like I was asking for folks to pity me. I had 38 radiation and 16 chemo treatments on my head and neck for squamous cell carcinoma. The face mask was a nightmare I'll never forget but it's a part of the treatment. I kept the mask for a year or so hanging on the garage wall until one day I drove up when the trash truck was coming down the road so I just tossed it. The trash guys looked at me like I was Hannible Lector. The upside tho is that the trash can was never left in the road again. Sorry for the rambling but the video really brought back some powerful memories. Baker


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I work on water mains. I'm a crew Foreman been doing it 14 years. I'm also a father to the beautiful little girl and loving it !!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Yes I detected a slight camel toe also!


I thought that my old eyes were playing tricks on me....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a valve turner, board operator, fire fighter and rescue team for a oil refinery.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm 3rd string for gater.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That was A Gimme.:biggrin:



tunchistheman said:


> I like that camel toe.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Test the network here in the office by searching through 2cool


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been learning, installing, cussing, fixing, and occasionally in desperation destroying computers of one kind or another since 1978. First ones I touched in college ran punch cards and you programmed them by moving wires on a slide out tray. Watched the original PCs hit the market. Never dreamed that what could cost $10K then could be bought for a few hundred today and run 1,000s of times faster and do 1000's of times more today. My current gig is maintaining DCS systems in a large refinery for one of the larger DCS companies. Sorry customer frowns on posting pictures. Just crossed the 25 year mark.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I teach.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Where are you a stationary engineer at?


for a Hospital out in west houston/katy


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

I am a jack of all trades but master of none... I have been a apprentice lineman working high voltage, sold wine and liquor, and even been a school bus driver. 

But i am now a heavy equipment operator and i deliver the wood light poles for Center Point Energy. I work for MPT a contractor. 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I design waste treatment & dewatering machinery for a day job. Usual application is in wastewater plants (turd squeezers) but the pic below is one of my creations installed in a cheese factory. That place smelled awful, way worse than most wastewater plants...turned me off of eating cheese for awhile.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Technology sales for Oracle.

Picture from a lunch event I did downtown.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been in the computer industry for many years as my "day job". My wife and I run a side business doing glamour photography and teaching photography and lighting workshops.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*Environmental Consultant*

Environmental Consultant. Mainly wetland delineation and permitting but have done a lot of different things in the field.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> When I say thank you for what you do please understand that I'm not just paying lip service. I've got several photos of myself beneath the same machine you service. I always said I'd never post them on here because I didn't want to seem like I was asking for folks to pity me. I had 38 radiation and 16 chemo treatments on my head and neck for squamous cell carcinoma. The face mask was a nightmare I'll never forget but it's a part of the treatment. I kept the mask for a year or so hanging on the garage wall until one day I drove up when the trash truck was coming down the road so I just tossed it. The trash guys looked at me like I was Hannible Lector. The upside tho is that the trash can was never left in the road again. Sorry for the rambling but the video really brought back some powerful memories. Baker


Heres one of the photos that I was talking about. The old elkhunter was feeling rough about then. I went from 288lbs down to 163lbs by the time MDA was thru with me. Thank you Lord and the Dr's and staff at M.D.Anderson.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=63&pictureid=17561


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Quackinstackin said:


> Measurement tech basically test meters all day I'm lovin it though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, a Totalflow... I do the same thing!! Your plate looks a little cleaner. Who do you test for?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

ER/Trauma nurse. Can't post pics...HIPAA...you know.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

I own three companies, an environmental company doing vacuum services, setting up transportation and disposal of industrial waste and hauling industrial waste water. Another company that I compound and blend my own line of water based degreasers, and a janitorial supply company. It sure cuts into my fishing time.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm the lotion boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic. I have very soft hands!


Y'all hiring and where can we get applications!!! looks like you got your hands full and could use another hand :rotfl:


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Conductor


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

blaze 'em said:


> Hey, a Totalflow... I do the same thing!! Your plate looks a little cleaner. Who do you test for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For eagle rock energy in the panhandle soon to be regency/energy transfer what about you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm the lotion boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic. I have very soft hands!


Being a eunuch has really paid off for you huh


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Project Controls for a construction company. 

Mainly:
Budgeting
Change orders
Cost
Forecasting
Reports
P6 Scheduling
Jumping through hoops
Delivering on fairy tail expectations of the client


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Sr Dpo On Construction vessel, I drive the ship.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

LEO/ Helicopter Pilot. I've been with the department for 14 years, flying for the last 7 or so.


----------



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

cadjockey said:


> I design waste treatment & dewatering machinery for a day job. Usual application is in wastewater plants (turd squeezers) but the pic below is one of my creations installed in a cheese factory. That place smelled awful, way worse than most wastewater plants...turned me off of eating cheese for awhile.


How cool you design them i am running one right now.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I recognize that vault elkhunter49! I have worked on that machine several times over the years. MDA is a great place and truly one of the difference makers in business of curing cancer. My company built that accelerator and 15 others under their roof downtown. The neat thing about MDA is there are several in house engineers dedicated to keeping those machines running and none of them are opposed to working late nights to insure that every patient receives their treatments on time. I only get called in to assist when they are stumped or overwhelmed. That doesn't happen very often! My next door neighbor was treated and cured on a machine I installed and serviced. I am glad you are still with us.



elkhunter49 said:


> Heres one of the photos that I was talking about. The old elkhunter was feeling rough about then. I went from 288lbs down to 163lbs by the time MDA was thru with me. Thank you Lord and the Dr's and staff at M.D.Anderson.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=63&pictureid=17561


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I work on killing animals and soon will be putting clients on fish, both full time after almost 25 years in the corporate world.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I make oil. It's a pretty slow process.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Quackinstackin said:


> For eagle rock energy in the panhandle soon to be regency/energy transfer what about you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pioneer Natural Resources


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Work as geological technician/geologist/petrophysicist/gis mapper for a small o&g startup

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Work as geological technician/geologist/petrophysicist/gis mapper for a small o&g startup
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Cool... My brother was the owner of Petroleum Geographics in Denver. They sold GIS data to O&G companies.

He is now with a start up as well. He went to N Texas


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The girl in the pink is the winner


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Where are you a stationary engineer at?


where are you one at?


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

SATCOM..oilfield and disaster response









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prosthetic Fab


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> The girl in the pink is the winner


I second that. Every time I see the pic, I'm pretty sure she is looking at me.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

commercial real estate


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Semi retired Machinery Specialist. Here's 1 of 12 I inspected for Elkhunter49:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

monark said:


> I second that. Every time I see the pic, I'm pretty sure she is looking at me.


 You guys can fight over the one in pink, I'll take the one in orange!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*What I Work On?*

I'm a sewer engineer and I work on maintaining the City of Houston's 40 wastewater treatment plants and 387 wastewater pumping stations. I have a staff of approximately 200 employees helping me do that. It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it!!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

redexpress said:


> Semi retired Machinery Specialist. Here's 1 of 12 I inspected for Elkhunter49:


Yes sir. Segue machinery at its finest. Gotta Love the EF


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*My job*

I drive this rig


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I work as a carpenter in the Navy putting screen doors on submarines,but it's not working out so well.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> I work as a carpenter in the Navy putting screen doors on submarines,but it's not working out so well.


Now that's funny!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> I work on killing animals and soon will be putting clients on fish, both full time after almost 25 years in the corporate world.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Great job on taking the leap! Glad it's working out.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I do I&C work at the largest nuclear power plant in the USA. providing electricty for all ya'll. They too frown on taking pictures nowdays. I have also been on the receiving end of one of MDA's proton machines. Its amazing what science can do nowdays.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

As my user id states working for the telephone company, working on fiber optic splicing and network infrastructure. 








Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Getting it done here....









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## tensionondeck (Nov 22, 2012)

Senior DP Operator


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

If i took a pic of what I do, it would be just about identical to this. I'm a geotech (aka ratkiller) for one of the largest independents out there. Petra, ArcMap, and a little SMT sprinkled in. When people ask me what I do, I tell them I get paid to color.



WoundedMinnow said:


> Work as geological technician/geologist/petrophysicist/gis mapper for a small o&g startup
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm into framing houses...Here is one front shot(not great, but..) and a shot from Google Earth(aerial) of same...There are over 350 sheets of ply on this roof...

Added a shot(google earth) of a house I did(83?) for a car dealer from Houston on the grounds near Lake Somerville...This is 11k or 12k feet...Was a nice job...


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going with pink too...3rd from right, to eliminate ANY confusion...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

My office on most days.


----------



## Seadrifted Ag (Feb 19, 2012)

I own a Boat......therefore I work on boats!!


Actually, I build furniture and Pet Products...love it - especially after 20 yrs of working a corporate job!


----------

